# Sat 26th Mar - More for your delectation ? : 'The 'Little People'



## Scaleyback (9 May 2021)

A little intro: I'm 74 now and still cycle 4-6 days a week, nothing major, 80-100 miles most weeks.
My other long-term hobby has been photography and this is where I'm going with this thread.
Just after Xmas with lockdown biting again and cycling and photography trips frowned upon I turned to indoor photography ?
I purchased a 'Light tent' Example for use on a table top and started building and photographing 'scenes' or dioramas as I discovered they are called.
Using 1/87 scale (HO) figures etc (less than 20mm) mostly used in model railway setups I believe, alongside real life size objects I try to create amusing scenes that I will call 'The Little People' which I then photograph.
I currently have about 60 of these, I will start off with 3 now and hopefully you will want to see more 

Size example.






A Cake walk







Grouse Hunting







Occupied






Thanks for looking, more below 
Roy


----------



## HMS_Dave (9 May 2021)

Love it. I admire your humour and steady hand.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2021)

Preiser or Noch?


----------



## dave r (9 May 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> A little intro: I'm 74 now and still cycle 4-6 days a week, nothing major, 80-100 miles most weeks.
> My other long-term hobby has been photography and this is where I'm going with this thread.
> Just after Xmas with lockdown biting again and cycling and photography trips frowned upon I turned to indoor photography ?
> I purchased a 'Light tent' Example for use on a table top and started building and photographing 'scenes' or dioramas as I discovered they are called.
> ...



They're lovely, I love the humour.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 May 2021)

Good work


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 May 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> A little intro: I'm 74 now and still cycle 4-6 days a week, nothing major, 80-100 miles most weeks.
> My other long-term hobby has been photography and this is where I'm going with this thread.
> Just after Xmas with lockdown biting again and cycling and photography trips frowned upon I turned to indoor photography ?
> I purchased a 'Light tent' Example for use on a table top and started building and photographing 'scenes' or dioramas as I discovered they are called.
> ...


Truly wonderful 👍❤️


----------



## Gunk (9 May 2021)

They really made me smile


----------



## Scaleyback (9 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Preiser or Noch?



Mostly Preiser (the best I think) but some Noch and the odd one from Faller.


----------



## Scaleyback (9 May 2021)

Huge thanks guys 'n' gals for the viewing figures and nice comments. 
I have great fun putting them together, I start of sometimes with the 'germ' of an idea and it often evolves into something quite different.
Here is a couple more and i will post more another time.
Thanks again.

Queueing for Pooing (yep the outlier here is a pencil sharpener)







Poolside.


----------



## delb0y (10 May 2021)

Great work! Enjoyed those.


----------



## ianrauk (10 May 2021)

Yup, Great stuff


----------



## Scaleyback (10 May 2021)

Thanks everyone.

Here are some more. Occasionally I move from the light tent, in this instance some 'toilet humour' 

Bog diving.







Muffin excavation.







Who ate all the pies ?.


----------



## Fram (10 May 2021)

Luv'em. Thanks.


----------



## Scaleyback (10 May 2021)

Thank you all for looking, it's great encouragement. 
Please return, I will keep adding to this thread.


----------



## matticus (10 May 2021)

Delightful work!


----------



## Milzy (10 May 2021)

That’s really good.


----------



## Teamfixed (10 May 2021)

I like these, they're brilliant.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 May 2021)

Jeez, they're brilliant! There must be an outlet for such photos?


----------



## KnittyNorah (10 May 2021)

These are fabulous! I adore the blokes climbing up the piece of cake - how many times have I heard people say, after a laborious ascent of a Peak or Lake District hill, 'Oh it was a piece of cake really!' 
Actually I had to look twice before I realised it _was_ a piece of cake.
They say 'every picture tells a story' - there are many, many stories that can be told around _each_ of these pictures. I've always been more of a words person than an illustration person - I get very vivid pictures in my mind when I read or hear a well-told story - well now I'm getting stories in my mind from these utterly delightful pictures!


----------



## Scaleyback (10 May 2021)

Huge thanks again, I would do these just for my own enjoyment but sharing them and seeing your feedback makes it all the more enjoyable.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (10 May 2021)

Loving the work Scaleyback. I wish I had your eye and talent.


----------



## Scaleyback (10 May 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> These are fabulous! I adore the blokes climbing up the piece of cake - how many times have I heard people say, after a laborious ascent of a Peak or Lake District hill, 'Oh it was a piece of cake really!'
> Actually I had to look twice before I realised it _was_ a piece of cake.
> They say 'every picture tells a story' - there are many, many stories that can be told around _each_ of these pictures. I've always been more of a words person than an illustration person - I get very vivid pictures in my mind when I read or hear a well-told story - well now I'm getting stories in my mind from these utterly delightful pictures!



Thanks 'KnittyNorah' Yes, a real piece of cake, actually 'un-iced' (no such word) Xmas cake baked for us by my daughter. After completing this photograph I got to eat the cake. Win, win I reckon.


----------



## Scaleyback (10 May 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Loving the work Scaleyback. I wish I had your eye and talent.



Aw shucks,  stop it now.


----------



## T4tomo (10 May 2021)

very good, i haven't heard the term "scaleyback" for years, since I was at school, where it was a lighthearted insult traded with "farmyacker"!
where do you hail from?


----------



## Scaleyback (10 May 2021)

T4tomo said:


> very good, i haven't heard the term "scaleyback" for years, since I was at school, where it was a lighthearted insult traded with "farmyacker"!
> where do you hail from?



'Scaleyback' in my context refers to my term served in the Armed forces, Royal Corps of Signals. The name allegedly comes from WW2 radio operators who would have a scale-like skin on their backs due to the leaking battery acid from the primitive radio battery packs of the day.
My service doesn't date back to WW2 but in the 60's and 70's Nowadays Royals Signals personnel tend to be know as 'Bleeps' which reflects
the more modern methods of communications.


----------



## Scaleyback (11 May 2021)

Ok guys, as this is a cycling forum here are a couple of photo's that I hope you like ?

Tour-de-Toblerone.








Riding the Tube.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 May 2021)

What an interesting hobby, well done.


----------



## Julia9054 (12 May 2021)

Do you buy or make the little figures?


----------



## Scaleyback (12 May 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> Do you buy or make the little figures?



Hi Julia,
I buy the majority of the figures from model shops etc. Most are already painted (not cheap) and some I buy 'in the nude' (unpainted) much cheaper !

Maybe if I had a 3D printer I could make my own ? now dare I run that past my wife ?


----------



## Scaleyback (12 May 2021)

Here are a couple more:

Walking on ice.







The Photo shoot. (p.s Lady in the lens added in Photoshop)


----------



## matticus (12 May 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> The Photo shoot.
> 
> View attachment 588308


Now that is genius! (but why are the smooching couple there? Were they just under-utilised and insisted on getting into a shoot??)


----------



## KnittyNorah (12 May 2021)

All these pictures are like magic come to life - The Borrowers, anyone?


----------



## Scaleyback (12 May 2021)

matticus said:


> Now that is genius! (but why are the smooching couple there? Were they just under-utilised and insisted on getting into a shoot??)


 Thanks everyone.
'matticus' you 'nailed' it I guess, no real reason for the smooching couple being there, I need to learn 'less is more' 

Thanks for contributing.


----------



## Scaleyback (12 May 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> All these pictures are like magic come to life - The Borrowers, anyone?



I love this comment,


----------



## Nibor (12 May 2021)

Brilliant' who'd have thought there would be such an array of scale minature figures?


----------



## KnittyNorah (12 May 2021)

Where do these delightful little people come from - where can I get a 'selection' - with animals, too? I fancy making a little diorama in a spare, very deep, picture frame I have. Don't mind painting my own, it'll keep me out of mischief!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 May 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 'matticus' you 'nailed' it I guess, no real reason for the smooching couple being there, I need to learn 'less is more'
> 
> Thanks for contributing.


You may not have had any reason for the couple but they are are the only ones for whom the gaze isn't mediated by the camera. As such they stand apart. (I'd leave them there!)


----------



## Scaleyback (12 May 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> Where do these delightful little people come from - where can I get a 'selection' - with animals, too? I fancy making a little diorama in a spare, very deep, picture frame I have. Don't mind painting my own, it'll keep me out of mischief!



The figures I use are 1/87 scale or HO which I understand is a European scale. The UK equivalent is OO scale this is largely interchangeable with HO, especially in model railway stops. 
N:B There are numerous different scales.
Search eBay / Amazon etc for Preiser or Noch (both German)
Preiser ( the best) imo = most expensive = biggest range. Noch, not far behind Preiser. There are any amount of cheaper (Chinese) figures, I have stayed away from these so have little experience. Preiser and Noch have huge ranges but are very limited here in the UK, maybe it's the pandemic ?
Hope this helps ?


----------



## KnittyNorah (12 May 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> The figures I use are 1/87 scale or HO which I understand is a European scale. The UK equivalent is OO scale this is largely interchangeable with HO, especially in model railway stops.
> N:B There are numerous different scales.
> Search eBay / Amazon etc for Preiser or Noch (both German)
> Preiser ( the best) imo = most expensive = biggest range. Noch, not far behind Preiser. There are any amount of cheaper (Chinese) figures, I have stayed away from these so have little experience. Preiser and Noch have huge ranges but are very limited here in the UK, maybe it's the pandemic ?
> Hope this helps ?


Thanks for that, I'll have a look.


----------



## iancity (12 May 2021)

Just found this thread but me too in awe of the range of figures available!
definitely inspired me to make my own attempt...


----------



## Scaleyback (13 May 2021)

Are you getting bored yet ?

Here are 3 more:

Make America Great Again.







Those of you of 'a certain vintage' may remember the Egg Marketing Board's promotion:- . . . 

Go to Work on an Egg.







Walking on the Greens.


----------



## MontyVeda (13 May 2021)

Loving your little scenes. 

I've noticed similar work on Pinterest over the years... this is a favourite


----------



## ClichéGuevara (13 May 2021)

Inspired by your example, I thought it was pointless trying to copy, as I'd never reach your standard, so I've gone for a variation, and made really big things, and posed ordinary sized people on them.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (13 May 2021)

Really enjoying this thread. Keep them coming Scaleyback.


----------



## Scaleyback (15 May 2021)

More from me,

N:B I do not use Photoshop etc to 'add' content. The scenes are all taken 'as seen' usually with the aid of a tripod and the 10 sec timer on my camera. Sometimes I print a different backdrop, (as in At the Hop / Down in the Forest) I do use Photoshop to 'tweak' the final image, i,e sharpen the picture or maybe enhance the colours. I have no objection to Photoshop added / or removed content in images but (imo) it should be stated.

*Shark FIn soup.*







*At the Hop !*







*Down in the Forest.




*


----------



## Scaleyback (17 May 2021)

More silly little scenes from me. 


Toasted Crumpits.








Pringle Mining.







Marmite Painters.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 May 2021)

I reckon you'd find a publication that would be interested in your work.


----------



## Scaleyback (18 May 2021)

Nice of you to say that Joe.


----------



## Phaeton (18 May 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> I reckon you'd find a publication that would be interested in your work.


Certainly could support a website with the offering to be able to send them out as prints.


----------



## Nibor (18 May 2021)

I am sure a local art gallery would let you put a small exhibition on too.


----------



## Scaleyback (18 May 2021)

Nibor said:


> I am sure a local art gallery would let you put a small exhibition on too.



You are all very kind, however I don't particularly want to try and turn what is a fun hobby into something more.
I have been approached by a family friend who owns a few nice coffee shops and he offered to purchase, and frame and hang some in his shops.
I have ok'd that for free and will take great delight in seeing these hanging.


----------



## Nibor (18 May 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> You are all very kind, however I don't particularly want to try and turn what is a fun hobby into something more.
> I have been approached by a family friend who owns a few nice coffee shops and he offered to purchase, and frame and hang some in his shops.
> I have ok'd that for free and will take great delight in seeing these hanging.


That is the sort of level i was implying just a gentle wider audience


----------



## Scaleyback (21 May 2021)

OK, we are all adults here and no intention to offend on my part. Anyone objects and i will take these down
My intention ? to make you smile.

Shooting porn. (my hand with the toy gun)







Screwed.


----------



## matticus (21 May 2021)

They will go down well at the coffee shop.


----------



## Scaleyback (21 May 2021)

I cannot see either of these ending up on a wall matticus ?


----------



## Jody (21 May 2021)

I wasn't expecting that and good job I didn't have a mouth full of tea


----------



## Phaeton (21 May 2021)

I was concerned about the need for nude models when I saw Toasted Crumpets & wondered who would have such a requirement, now I'm even more intrigued about another area of porn I have not heard of.



Jody said:


> I wasn't expecting that and good job I didn't have a mouth full of tea


There is a one liner just waiting there, but I will resist


----------



## BoldonLad (21 May 2021)

Just discovered this thread.

Made me smile, on a wet and miserable day!

You are very talented @Scaleyback ... well done


----------



## T4tomo (21 May 2021)

excellent as ever *Scaleyback,* they are definitely more pub /bar / nightclub than coffee shop display


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 May 2021)

When looking to buy figures to populate the latest scenes, I wonder what the search terms had to be? Think it might be worth deleting your browser history


----------



## Scaleyback (25 May 2021)

More from the World of 'The Little People'

Tap dancing.








Putting for par.







Heaalth & Safety.


----------



## Scaleyback (29 May 2021)

More silliness !

Compact cart derby.






P-P-Pick up a penguin.







Don't shoot the bear !


----------



## Scaleyback (5 Jun 2021)

A 'staple' event of athletics. 







Repairing the Smartie motoway.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jun 2021)

Really clever stuff @Scaleyback 

My wife and I were chuckling away as we looked at your excellent work - very creative! 

My wife thinks there is a book opportunity there for you.


----------



## Scaleyback (5 Jun 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Really clever stuff @Scaleyback
> 
> My wife and I were chuckling away as we looked at your excellent work - very creative!
> 
> My wife thinks there is a book opportunity there for you.



Many thanks SpokeyDokey, I do these for fun but knowing other people are viewing and " chuckling away " makes it even more rewarding.
Please keep watching, I have others to show.


----------



## CharlesF (6 Jun 2021)

All brilliant, great imagination and eye for detail. Loved them all.


----------



## Scaleyback (6 Jun 2021)

CharlesF said:


> All brilliant, great imagination and eye for detail. Loved them all.



Thank you Charles, nice of you to say so.


----------



## stoatsngroats (6 Jun 2021)

@Scaleyback I have to say, I couldn’t be doing all that effort in preparation, but some of your images carry some great humour, and good technical ability with focus and composition.
I also have made the decision to keep my photography a hobby rather than trying to support my income, but I can definitely see an opportunity for you to produce prints for sale.
This might reduce your time in production, but could widen the enjoyment you get from this.

As always, do what makes you happiest, and continued good luck with these creations.


----------



## Scaleyback (12 Jun 2021)

I am not as prolific with these scenes now the better weather is here,  

My take on the coronavirus, yes ! I stuck all those pins in that massage ball. 

*It's behind you !*







*Rocket ascent.







Shoe shine Sir ?




*

Thanks for looking.


----------



## T4tomo (8 Oct 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-dorset-58802201

just saying...


----------



## Scaleyback (18 Oct 2021)

Ok, I have had a summer break, lots of outdoor cycling, now time to spend some time indoors with 'The Little People' hopefully many who
were following this thread haven't forgotten it and will still find it amusing ? For 'our new viewers'  please find time to start at page 1 and discover what all this silliness is about.

*A 'brush' with mowing.*







*Peaceful protest.*







*The Oasis. * (the sand dunes are potatoes with adhesive and sand)







Please return again . . .


----------



## matticus (18 Oct 2021)

BLM looks like a creepier episode of Dr Who 😱


----------



## T4tomo (18 Oct 2021)

good to see the little people back!


----------



## oldwheels (18 Oct 2021)

At Trade Shows we attended there was usually at least one person selling miniature animals. Never saw anything like those before and I really like them.
I realise this is a hobby for you but it would be a commercial success. Selling the photos would certainly work.
A lifetime selling things made me always look for new items.


----------



## Scaleyback (18 Oct 2021)

oldwheels said:


> At Trade Shows we attended there was usually at least one person selling miniature animals. Never saw anything like those before and I really like them.
> I realise this is a hobby for you but it would be a commercial success. Selling the photos would certainly work.
> A lifetime selling things made me always look for new items.



Nice of you to say that 'oldwheels' but I'm happy just 'pootling along' for fun.


----------



## Cathryn (19 Oct 2021)

I’ve just discovered this thread and it’s MAGICAL. You’re so clever @Scaleyback


----------



## Scaleyback (20 Oct 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I’ve just discovered this thread and it’s MAGICAL. You’re so clever @Scaleyback



Aw shucks Cathryn, you have made an old man blush 
Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## mistyoptic (20 Oct 2021)

These are too good not to share. A stall at the next local craft fair, selling postcards or framed prints?

I look forward to the further adventures of the little people


----------



## Scaleyback (26 Oct 2021)

Tues 26th:

Hope you enjoy these ? 

*Deep tea fishing.








Remote working.







Hazardous leak.




*


----------



## T4tomo (26 Oct 2021)

Brilliant. I love the hazmat suits, how the heck did you create those?


----------



## ClichéGuevara (26 Oct 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Tues 26th:
> 
> Hope you enjoy these ?
> 
> ...



I really admire your imagination and artistry. Superb stuff.


----------



## Scaleyback (26 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Brilliant. I love the hazmat suits, how the heck did you create those?



Thanks, T4tomo,
There is a brief explanation how I do this on the introduction on page 1. The 'Litte people' in the Hazmat suits are sourced from model shops like the majority of the other figures. Hope that answers your question ?


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Brilliant. I love the hazmat suits, how the heck did you create those?


Preiser 10731
https://www.modellbahnshop-lippe.com/Physiques/Firefighters/Preiser-10731/gb/modell_261797.html


----------



## Scaleyback (31 Oct 2021)

*Potato dessert.







The banana boat.







There's beanz an accident.




*


----------



## CharlesF (31 Oct 2021)

Brilliant, as always


----------



## Scaleyback (31 Oct 2021)

CharlesF said:


> Brilliant, as always


Thank you Charles.


----------



## Scaleyback (6 Nov 2021)

Ok, another 'instalment' hope you enjoy these ?

*Don't drink & dive.








It's the little perforations !







The Plains of Broccoli.




*


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Ok, another 'instalment' hope you enjoy these ?
> 
> *Don't drink & dive.
> 
> ...



They're excellent, well done.


----------



## stoatsngroats (6 Nov 2021)

As I scrolled down from the ‘Don’t drink and Dive’, I saw the ‘Little Perforations” and the top of the blue packet, and thought it was a packet of ‘Something for the Weekend sir?’ 😂

Your efforts are quite wonderful and humorous, thanks for sharing these images.


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Nov 2021)

Little pieces of happiness! 

Thanks scaley!


----------



## Mrs M (6 Nov 2021)

Love this!
Thank you 😊


----------



## T4tomo (6 Nov 2021)

Excellent as ever. How many takes to get the drink and dive right?


----------



## Scaleyback (6 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Excellent as ever. How many takes to get the drink and dive right?



Thanks everyone for the nice comments.
'T4omo' the diver is suspended on very fine thread. The problem is getting it to remain still enough for photographing. As you would expect any movement would result in blur. Patience is a virtue


----------



## Scaleyback (6 Nov 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> As I scrolled down from the ‘Don’t drink and Dive’, I saw the ‘Little Perforations” and the top of the blue packet, and thought it was a packet of ‘Something for the Weekend sir?’ 😂
> 
> Your efforts are quite wonderful and humorous, thanks for sharing these images.


Thank you. Maybe you have given me an idea ? Umm ! Will I get it past the mods ?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Nov 2021)

Top work as ever - one of the best threads on CC.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Nov 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Thanks everyone for the nice comments.
> 'T4omo' the diver is suspended on very fine thread. *The problem is getting it to remain still enough for photographing*. As you would expect any movement would result in blur. Patience is a virtue


Reminds me of this photo from the inner sleeve of Pink Floyd's _Wish You Were Here_...







...I always figured it was a mannequin but it's an acrobat doing a handstand, remaining completely still until the ripples disappeared.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Nov 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Top work as ever - one of the best threads on CC.


Agreed, I always smile when I see it has been added to.


----------



## Scaleyback (13 Nov 2021)

More immature photo fun 

*Scrape & polish* ( the Little People promised to give me them back undamaged ! )







*Bicycle race. *( For this I have utilised my very old 45 rpm singles that reside in a rarely opened bag in a 'dark place' )







*Snowbound *


*



*


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Nov 2021)

Fantastic - as ever!


----------



## AndyRM (13 Nov 2021)

I missed this thread when it was first started. Amazing stuff, quirky and fun!

My Grandad used to have a train set up in the loft and when I was younger we'd spend ages creating little station scenes.

Thanks for sharing these, and the happy memories.


----------



## Scaleyback (13 Nov 2021)

AndyRM said:


> I missed this thread when it was first started. Amazing stuff, quirky and fun!
> 
> My Grandad used to have a train set up in the loft and when I was younger we'd spend ages creating little station scenes.
> 
> Thanks for sharing these, and the happy memories.


Thanks Andy, I do these for fun and great that other people enjoy looking, makes it even more worthwhile.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Nov 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Thanks Andy, I do these for fun and great that other people enjoy looking, makes it even more worthwhile.



You're more than welcome, as others have said I've chuckled my way through the thread.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Nov 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Thanks Andy, I do these for fun and great that other people enjoy looking, makes it even more worthwhile.


I might nick one of those for my desktop wallpaper, if you don't mind?


----------



## Scaleyback (13 Nov 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> I might nick one of those for my desktop wallpaper, if you don't mind?



Be my guest Joe.


----------



## Scaleyback (13 Nov 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> I might nick one of those for my desktop wallpaper, if you don't mind?


Which one will you choose Joe ?


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Nov 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Which one will you choose Joe ?


The boat on the cup of tea. A hard choice from so many brilliant ones, but as an avid tea drinker I particularly love that one.

Thanks again for the thread, absolute class.


----------



## Cathryn (15 Nov 2021)

Brilliant


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2021)

Must have a fair collection of these figures by now. And at around £4 each, it'll not be cheap.


----------



## Scaleyback (16 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Must have a fair collection of these figures by now. And at around £4 each, it'll not be cheap.



No, not cheap. As a long retired person I think it is important to keep occupied and this 'silly little hobby' helps me keep busy. Getting difficult to source new figures now, I am having to buy from ebay.de (Germany)


----------



## Scaleyback (19 Nov 2021)

Fri 19th nov

Ok, three more for you. 

*Snowboarders.







Window cleaners






Moonscape





*


----------



## Scaleyback (27 Nov 2021)

Ok, it's that time of the week again when 'The Little People' are let loose on the unsuspecting public 

*A Cornucopia of climbers *






*Just married






Cabbage plant




*

Thanks for looking


----------



## Scaleyback (4 Dec 2021)

Sat 4th Dec

Still churning them out 

*Lemon Aid







Data breach







We’ve gotta get out of this place




*


----------



## matticus (4 Dec 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> We’ve gotta get out of this place




Sir, you have a twisted view on the world. 

And I like it.


----------



## iancity (4 Dec 2021)

Sorry if its lost somewhere in the thread - saw this a few months ago and was intrigued (and very, very impressed), so bought some mini figures off Amazon (that took 5 weeks to get here from China) and they are terrible, stupid tiny tiny little figures so badly moulded you cannot even tell the sex of them - where do you get your figures/accessories from?


----------



## iancity (4 Dec 2021)

Just seen - Preiser and Noch, apologies :-)


----------



## mikeIow (7 Dec 2021)

Just found this thread - these are superb! What a great hobby!
May I ask....clearly many are self-standing, but how do you get some of the others into place - like the ones climbing the hip flask on the first page? spot of adhesive? blu-tack?!

Keep it up, these are great fun 💪


----------



## Scaleyback (7 Dec 2021)

mikeIow said:


> Just found this thread - these are superb! What a great hobby!
> May I ask....clearly many are self-standing, but how do you get some of the others into place - like the ones climbing the hip flask on the first page? spot of adhesive? blu-tack?!
> 
> Keep it up, these are great fun 💪



Thanks Mike for joining in and your kind words. I use a combination of 'stickys' mainly something called 'Tacky Wax' which is certainly sold in model shops etc. If Tacky wax doesn't 'hold' then I have resorted to Super glue ! a la climbing the hip flask. I find with care and a very sharp craft knife i can get the super glued figures of most surfaces with very little damage. Blue tack can be useful but you need a sizeable 'blob' that tends to be noticeable. I have been learning as I go really . . . and still am.


----------



## T4tomo (7 Dec 2021)

excellent stuff as usual, thank you for brightening our morning....


----------



## Scaleyback (7 Dec 2021)

T4tomo said:


> excellent stuff as usual, thank you for brightening our morning....


Well, that cheers me up you saying that.


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Thanks Mike for joining in and your kind words. I use a combination of 'stickys' mainly something called 'Tacky Wax' which is certainly sold in model shops etc. If Tacky wax doesn't 'hold' then I have resorted to Super glue ! a la climbing the hip flask. I find with care and a very sharp craft knife i can get the super glued figures of most surfaces with very little damage. Blue tack can be useful but you need a sizeable 'blob' that tends to be noticeable. I have been learning as I go really . . . and still am.


Ever use double sided tape?


----------



## Scaleyback (8 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Ever use double sided tape?


No, I haven't. I think these figures may be too small for that ?


----------



## annedonnelly (8 Dec 2021)

First chance I've had to have a good look at this thread. I'm so envious of people like you @Scaleyback who have the imagination to create things like these. I could look at the model figures all day but never come up with an idea for how to display them.

It must be tempting to keep buying more and more of them. Though I don't suppose they take up much space to store


----------



## dan_bo (8 Dec 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> Loving your little scenes.
> 
> I've noticed similar work on Pinterest over the years... this is a favourite
> 
> View attachment 588545


That's brilliant


----------



## Scaleyback (8 Dec 2021)

annedonnelly said:


> First chance I've had to have a good look at this thread. I'm so envious of people like you @Scaleyback who have the imagination to create things like these. I could look at the model figures all day but never come up with an idea for how to display them.
> 
> It must be tempting to keep buying more and more of them. Though I don't suppose they take up much space to store



Thanks Anne for your nice comments. My wife helps me with ideas, I say " what about this" and we 'discuss' 

Increasingly difficult to buy new figures now, UK stockists only keep a fraction of the Preiser/Noch catalogue. More choice in Germany where
both these makers originate. Sadly p&p can double the UK cost. 

Storage ? certainly not a problem currently 2 x 10" x 8" plastic boxes.


----------



## Buck (8 Dec 2021)

Roy, love your shots and compositions. Do you have any shots of your lighting set up?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Dec 2021)

Good stuff as ever - love 'em. 

Have put reminder in my phone to show Mrs SD when she gets back from her Covid Booster volunteering. 

She loves the Little People too. 

Keep up the great work - please.


----------



## Scaleyback (8 Dec 2021)

Buck said:


> Roy, love your shots and compositions. Do you have any shots of your lighting set up?



Hi 'Buck' thank you for your interest. I use a Table top 'Light tent' This one This has 80 leds in the top panel. the led intensity can be controlled 0% > 100%. Hope that helps ?


----------



## Buck (9 Dec 2021)

Brilliant! Thanks.


----------



## winjim (9 Dec 2021)

@Scaleyback I sort of don't want to post this because your scenes are great and I don't want to influence your imagination, but you might find this interesting. There's a guy in Japan doing a similar thing to you but he's currently stuck in quarantine. So he's got his wife to send him some figures and he's making up scenes using only what he can find in his hotel room. The thing is, as he makes each scene he's leaving it in place so the effective size of his room is getting smaller and smaller. I'm not sure that he's even got anywhere left to sleep...


View: https://twitter.com/tanaka_tatsuya/status/1467309600555008003?t=DtfrYhM1wcSGD8By0jHfvA&s=19


----------



## Sterlo (9 Dec 2021)

winjim said:


> @Scaleyback I sort of don't want to post this because your scenes are great and I don't want to influence your imagination, but you might find this interesting. There's a guy in Japan doing a similar thing to you but he's currently stuck in quarantine. So he's got his wife to send him some figures and he's making up scenes using only what he can find in his hotel room. The thing is, as he makes each scene he's leaving it in place so the effective size of his room is getting smaller and smaller. I'm not sure that he's even got anywhere left to sleep...
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/tanaka_tatsuya/status/1467309600555008003?t=DtfrYhM1wcSGD8By0jHfvA&s=19



Love the one with the smoke alarm 😄


----------



## Scaleyback (9 Dec 2021)

winjim said:


> @Scaleyback I sort of don't want to post this because your scenes are great and I don't want to influence your imagination, but you might find this interesting. There's a guy in Japan doing a similar thing to you but he's currently stuck in quarantine. So he's got his wife to send him some figures and he's making up scenes using only what he can find in his hotel room. The thing is, as he makes each scene he's leaving it in place so the effective size of his room is getting smaller and smaller. I'm not sure that he's even got anywhere left to sleep...
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/tanaka_tatsuya/status/1467309600555008003?t=DtfrYhM1wcSGD8By0jHfvA&s=19




Influence away 'winjim' help my tired old brain  Yes, someone else made me aware of this guys work. I think he is on a whole different level, certainly to me. Plenty of room for everyone just like cyclists.


----------



## Scaleyback (12 Dec 2021)

The 'Little People' will be going on holiday for a while after this visit. The overworked fellow who attends to their 'needs' has got a big indoor decorating job that will keep him fully occupied 
We hope to meet you again post Xmas and New year.
We are going to miss you all . . . . 

*Word search*







*Couch potatoes*







*Global warming*


----------



## T4tomo (12 Dec 2021)

Well miss you, but equally will be a nice surprise to have you back later on....


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Dec 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Thank you. Maybe you have given me an idea ? Umm ! Will I get it past the mods ?


More than likely... 
[/Mod hat]


----------



## winjim (12 Dec 2021)

TheDoctor said:


> [/Mod hat]


I've never heard it called that before.


----------



## Cathryn (12 Dec 2021)

Have a lovely festive break but please do come back!


----------



## Scaleyback (12 Dec 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Have a lovely festive break but please do come back!


Thank you Cathryn, I have the stairs and landing to decorate so it will not all be "lovely"


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Dec 2021)

Damn - no festive Little People scene. 

Christmas is ruined! 


🎅
😲


Have a good break!


----------



## Speicher (13 Dec 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Thank you. Maybe you have given me an idea ? Umm ! Will I get it past the mods ?



Not sure that we can condome that idea.


----------



## Scaleyback (8 Jan 2022)

8th Jan

Happy New year to all our readers 

*Treadmill








Satsuma island







Many hands make light work




*


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jan 2022)

That 'Treadmill' one is brilliant, almost on a par with the 'Deap Tea Fishing' from last year


----------



## Scaleyback (8 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> That 'Treadmill' one is brilliant, almost on a par with the 'Deap Tea Fishing' from last year


Thanks Jenkins, I appreciate your support.


----------



## Scaleyback (15 Jan 2022)

More infantile photography 

*Punctured.






Money Laundering.







Run for your Life.








*


----------



## CharlesF (15 Jan 2022)

Brilliant imagination and interpretation of that!


----------



## Scaleyback (22 Jan 2022)

22nd Jan

Another visit to 'The Little people'

*In the bunker







Cowboys & redskins







Love it or hate it ?




*


----------



## Scaleyback (29 Jan 2022)

Sat 29th jan

It is getting more and more difficult to 'come up' with these 

*The Sewing circle






The Pen is mightier than the sword






Breakfast at Tiffany's




*


----------



## Scaleyback (5 Feb 2022)

Sat 5th Feb

Here we go again . . . 

*Orange 'Peelers'






Smartie construction






From the egg came . . .




*


----------



## Scaleyback (19 Feb 2022)

19th Feb

Return of 'The Little People'


----------



## DeeGee (24 Feb 2022)

Wow, I came here for bike advice, but happened upon this thread. These are absolutely brilliant. Hats off


----------



## Scaleyback (24 Feb 2022)

DeeGee said:


> Wow, I came here for bike advice, but happened upon this thread. These are absolutely brilliant. Hats off


Huge thanks DeeGee for your kind words. Sorry, no bike advice here. Please return another time, I try to post updates once a week, usually saturdays.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Feb 2022)

Cool stuff as usual - raised a smile on an otherwise sad day for Europe.


----------



## simongt (24 Feb 2022)

I enjoy doing construction kits Scaleyback, but seeing work of that detail in such a wee scale is truly admirable - ! 
And I love your sense of humour with the setting titles - !


----------



## Scaleyback (26 Feb 2022)

simongt said:


> I enjoy doing construction kits Scaleyback, but seeing work of that detail in such a wee scale is truly admirable - !
> And I love your sense of humour with the setting titles - !


Thanks very much simongt, I try to introduce humour wherever/whenever I can. I'm having fun doing these and it is good to know it's making others smile.


----------



## Scaleyback (26 Feb 2022)

26th Feb

Ok, more lunacy from 'The Little People'


----------



## Scaleyback (5 Mar 2022)

5th Mar

The thread that keeps on giving


----------



## T4tomo (7 Mar 2022)

excellent as ever!👍


----------



## Scaleyback (12 Mar 2022)

Sat 12th Mar

It's that time of the week again 



















Thanks for looking


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Sat 12th Mar
> 
> It's that time of the week again
> 
> ...



They're very good, thank you.


----------



## mikeIow (12 Mar 2022)

Yup, excellent!
Don't always comment, but always check - keep 'em coming please 😎👍


----------



## Nibor (14 Mar 2022)

The use of cake forks is very apt for a cycling forum bravo, or should i say chapeau? Well done again impressive work and great imagination.


----------



## Scaleyback (19 Mar 2022)

Sat 19th Mar
More lunacy 

You may need your schoolboy French for this one ?







What keeps me going is I get to eat many of my 'props' 😊













Thanks for looking, see ya


----------



## Scaleyback (26 Mar 2022)

Sat 26th mar

Immaturity helps here !


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Sat 26th mar
> 
> Immaturity helps here !
> 
> ...



Very good, I like the use of the all sorts


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2022)

@Scaleyback, maybe someone's taken your idea.


----------



## Scaleyback (17 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> @Scaleyback, maybe someone's taken your idea.
> View attachment 640454



Not my idea "classic33" plenty of people 'out there' doing similar and better 😉


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2022)

So @Scaleyback, when do we get to see your 2023 calendar?


----------



## mikeIow (8 Oct 2022)

I was wondering about these gems….hoping all is okay with @Scaleyback’s little people 🤞


----------



## Scaleyback (9 Oct 2022)

mikeIow said:


> I was wondering about these gems….hoping all is okay with @Scaleyback’s little people 🤞



Thanks for your interest.
Now winters around the corner maybe I better 'warm' my brain up and see if there is any inspiration left ?


----------

